# Looking for breeders in Seattle....



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm getting my FN 142 in the next couple of days, and would really like to adopt another rat or two. I've looked online but haven't found much....does anyone know of any good breeders in Seattle?


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, I live really near Seattle and I cant seem to find any breeders that are breeding anymore either. its quite annoying.
and I haven't found any rattie rescues around here.
when my cage is ready for Rats, I'm probably going to research Craig's list to find people that have had opps litters and pick out the most ligit looking one and go visit them to see if I'd want to take any rats from them. 
but I've had no luck finding many breeders here, sorry.


----------

